# New Shoes for the whip



## JRamz19 (Mar 16, 2012)

I just got my 27'' zillas yesterday from mudthrowers and can not wait to put these bad boys on. I wanna give a shout out to mudthrowers for hooking me up. As soon as i get home from work ill put them on and post a pic with the new shoes. I just cant contain my excitement! i had to share.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good! you're gonna love them.


----------



## JRamz19 (Mar 16, 2012)

here's a pic with the zillas. i took it out for a ride and all i can say is wow! i got thru mudholes i never thought about going thru with ease and they gave me another inch of clearance. 3rd best investment for sure! of course after the ol'lady and the brute.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Looks good. Now you just need to invest in some MIMB snorkels and it will be set for anything.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

looks real good.. love the color


----------

